# Fast F2L and OLL but slow PLL



## David (May 21, 2007)

I've had all PLL's memorized for a long time and by themselves they are averaging under 1 sec to 2 at the most. I've been timing my F2L and OLL and together it is about 13 secs. But when I solve, PLL sometimes goes up to 6 secs killing a great F2L and OLL. I think I get to excited about having great times still and try to rush the PLL but I know that some of my PLL's are terrible in general. Any help on this would be great.

David


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2007)

"they are averaging under 1 sec to 2 at the most."

You can execute every PLL in 2 seconds or less, by themselves? 

I don't really have any tips, but that is amazing if you can.


----------



## David (May 21, 2007)

theres weird ones that take 3-4 but the majority of them are about those times. I think I need to find better PLL's for the weird ones because they come up more often and that's what gets me. plus freaking out with the speed.


----------

